# USB PSX Controller Convertor

## erebus

Hi ya,

 I recently went got my self a BOOM usb->psx converter so I can use a playstation controller in my various emulators.. like most things out there it didn't say it had support for linux but I thought I'd try anyway..

So I get it, plug it in and it picks it up as a usb device but its not claimed by any active driver..

Wait theres more, on searching around the google groups I found a single post with no replys say that one guy managed to get it working with 2.4.18 kernel but for some reason it didn't work with 2.4.19 (the sources I was using).. so I dropped back but still nothing.. then I installed Mandrake 8.2 on a spare hard-drive.. plugged it in and it worked!! Yay!..

Anyway.. has any one any ideas how to get this working with the gentoo or vanilla sources? Or any ideas how to find out what part of the Mandrake kernel makes this work so I can patch my kernel myself?

Or as a last resort where I can find the sources for the Mandrake kernels and hows to install them.

Cheers, and appologies for the long post.

----------

## albrow

Erebus - did you ever get this working?  Or has anyone else actually managed to?  I'm really interested in getting one or two of these.

Alex

----------

## iwasbiggs

This is an old post, but I got the device working after playing with the options some. I know the digital pad works, I haven't tried or tested the dual shock vibration or the analog sticks.

Here are the kernel configuration options for the Vanilla sources 2.4.20:

Input core Support <*>

 -> Joystick Support <*>

USB Support <*>

 -> UHCI Intel <M>

 -> UHCI Alternate <M>

 -> OHCI <M>

 -> USB Human (full HID support) <*>

 -> HID Input Layer Support <*>

 -> /hid/hiddev RAW <*>

Character Devices -> Joysticks ->

 -> Game port support <M>

 -> All Multisystem <M>

Using this, your joystick should show up as a jsx device. Works enough for emulators! I auto load usb-uhci on startup.

----------

## LaNcom

I'll yet again bump this old post... 

I just bought a Boom PS Joy converter, and it won't work - I tried gentoo 2.4.20-r8 and vanilla 2.4.22 kernel, with HID, input core and joydev support. The converter works with WinXP, but Linux doesn't seem to recognize it. Hotplug gives me an error (Cannot get config descriptor: Connection timed out), and, according to the kernel log, the 'device is not claimed by any active driver'. 

So, if anyone got this thing working, what else could I try? Could someone post the ID's of the converter, maybe I have a new, unsupported revision (3427:1190, according to lsusb)...?

----------

## russofris

 *LaNcom wrote:*   

> I'll yet again bump this old post... 
> 
> I just bought a Boom PS Joy converter, and it won't work - I tried gentoo 2.4.20-r8 and vanilla 2.4.22 kernel, with HID, input core and joydev support. The converter works with WinXP, but Linux doesn't seem to recognize it. Hotplug gives me an error (Cannot get config descriptor: Connection timed out), and, according to the kernel log, the 'device is not claimed by any active driver'. 
> 
> So, if anyone got this thing working, what else could I try? Could someone post the ID's of the converter, maybe I have a new, unsupported revision (3427:1190, according to lsusb)...?

 

Bump...

Getting the same exact error with my RadioShack PSX -> USB adaptor.  Running gentoo r8 kernel with the changes suggested above, only that I compiled "All" of the joystick drivers as <M>, hoping that one of them would pick the device up.

Thank you for your time,

Frank Russo

----------

## russofris

 *russofris wrote:*   

>  *LaNcom wrote:*   I'll yet again bump this old post... 
> 
> I just bought a Boom PS Joy converter, and it won't work - I tried gentoo 2.4.20-r8 and vanilla 2.4.22 kernel, with HID, input core and joydev support. The converter works with WinXP, but Linux doesn't seem to recognize it. Hotplug gives me an error (Cannot get config descriptor: Connection timed out), and, according to the kernel log, the 'device is not claimed by any active driver'. 
> 
> So, if anyone got this thing working, what else could I try? Could someone post the ID's of the converter, maybe I have a new, unsupported revision (3427:1190, according to lsusb)...? 
> ...

 

I got it.

For may Radioshack adaptor, I had to compile in support for 

--- Miscellaneous USB options   

[*]   Long timeout for slow-responding devices (some MGE Ellipse UPSes)

Thank you for your time,

Frank Russo

----------

## pamplemousse

Hello,

I have now updated my kernel from 2.4 to 2.6. My USB PSX adapter worked well in 2.4, but now I can't make it working. For a test, when I do "modprobe uhci-hcd", I get this from dmesg:

```

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:10.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 9, io base 00001020

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -32 received

input: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [WiseGroup.,Ltd MP-8888 USB Joypad] on usb-0000:00:07.2-2

```

but when I do "modprobe joydev", nothing appears in dmesg and Zsnes tells me it detects no joystick. I have tried with "modprobe hid". I get this from dmesg:

```

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -32 received

input: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [WiseGroup.,Ltd MP-8888 USB Joypad] on usb-0000:00:07.2-2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

```

but Zsnes stil not see my joypad. Does anybody succeed to make the USB PSX adapter working on 2.6 kernel?

Thanks.

----------

## pamplemousse

Hello, I have solved the problem. The device was not created. So I have made this!

```

mknod /dev/input/js0 c 13 0

```

and to test my joypad:

```

cat /dev/input/js0

```

Bye.

----------

